# 2 Year old gelding conformation?



## Lacey9224 (May 13, 2016)

Have a 2 year old quarter horse gelding and was wondering what you all would fault him for and what you would praise him for based on his conformation. Thanks in advance. Copy and paste the URL below to see a picture.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...803494.-2207520000.1463109539.&type=3&theater


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

From what I see, he's not a bad looking horse so far. He has faults, but all horses do
He's very bum high right now for one thing, but he is only 2 so that may even out in time
Back is a good length IMO
Hocks are quite high and knees are low
Long, upright pasterns
Appears slightly over at the knee, but I am having a hard time deciding whether he is truly over at the knee or if his knees are just big right now lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he looks like a young two. still very butt high. 
I find it hard to judge a horse accurately when they are still so immature, since I don't have very much exposure to young horses and colts.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

he is downhill, at the moment, but that might change yet.
Main fault I see is that he appears back at the knees


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

He's butt high, but that's fairly common at his age, and he's over at the knee with long pasterns. Nice slope to his shoulders, good tie in of neck, but his hind quarters are a little under-developed at this age without the muscular development of a horse in good working condition. Nice length of back and a kind eye. It's hard to tell how his head is shaped due to the halter and lead rope. Love his color!


----------



## Lacey9224 (May 13, 2016)

Hmm must just be the picture. His knees seem alright in person cause when I took him in a halter class they didn't get faulted for that. Thanks though, I will keep an eye on it anyways.


----------

